# Autocycle on eBay that disappeared?



## Rusty2wheels

Anyone else see the tan autocycle that was on eBay that has vanished? It was probably 36-37 model with all the bells and whistles.??


----------



## aasmitty757

It hasn't gone anywhere yet.


----------



## Rusty2wheels

nevermind, I found it....


----------



## jkent

Glad to see the seller won't end the auction early. I think it's only fair to let it run it's coarse.
jkent


----------



## jkent

........................................


----------



## catfish

No link?????


----------



## slick

I call bullpoop on the deal. Only 2 photos. Bike is easily accessible to move to get more pictures, then it says Walnut, Ca.....but the bike is back east. Look at his other stuff he's selling. All jewelry.....


----------



## slick




----------



## aasmitty757

I wouldn't bid on it without better pictures, plus I can't afford it. Female seller.


----------



## Robertriley

I can't find the ad


----------



## WES PINCHOT

Can any one post the link?


----------



## Sox-n-Bix

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Hud...744?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item463c1ca060


----------



## cyclingday

Boy!
Even though I love some of the designs by the other marques, you know deep down you're a Schwinn guy when you see a bike like this.
My heart starts fluttering and my salivary glands get all wet.


----------



## Djshakes

cyclingday said:


> Boy!
> Even though I love some of the designs by the other marques, you know deep down you're a Schwinn guy when you see a bike like this.
> My heart starts fluttering and my salivary glands get all wet.




Don't get any ideas.  

Nothing can stay under the radar anymore. I hate you Cabe!!!!!!!! (jk..sort of)


----------



## bobcycles

*Unreal bike!  incredible that the seller is so lazy or unmotivated they can't drag it out in the daylight for better pix!  personally tho?  I like auctions like this.....my Aerocycle came from an ebay seller who listed the bike with terrible darkened BASEMENT pix .......didn't meet reserve... and pix were even worse than these 2, a year later, after staying in contact with the seller, I got him to take better daylight pix and we met at a happy medium price.  Probably my favorite bike......15 years ago score on Ebay.    So there's definately something to be said for the 'know nothing' sellers who don't do their homework, or 'pimp' their bike to the max for best results.  Makes you feel you have a shot at it. ..... and everyone loves a bike that's been 'uncirculated' in the hobby, alot to be said for that.  Although in this instance, I would really like to see better pix.  A couple of years ago a bike that was in the Bicycle Museum in NY sold at auction, Copake, for I think 12 grand.  Same color as this one, but I'd say better condition, or at least detailed and cleaned up nicely.  Presentation says alot especially with Ebay.  More Pix!!!  *So


----------



## cyclingday

Ha Ha!
Yeah, no kidding.
 This thing started out at $99.00!
I think it's totally legit.
This one reminds me of the two tone brown 1940 Autocycle Special about five years ago. That lady had no idea what she had and she got floored!
I'm sure she's been looking for old bikes ever since.


----------



## TheSaint

Bob! Why are some of these Brown and Tans Hudson badged? 
It's like your infamous Bobcycles Canti with the Perfect Blackwalls.

I don't want to feed the original paint market and enjoy spending more on my cycads and other plants.


----------



## Djshakes

The Copake bike was so nice. I doubt one will be as nice as that in regards to a jewel tanker.  I was outbid on that bike and really lost all hope of owning one in two tone brown because lets face it, there just aren't many out there.  When I saw this my heart definitely jumped and now I won't be able to sleep for a week. Being a Hudson badge it will compliment my other two bikes perfectly.  Second chances don't happen often, you have to take advantage when they do.

I wish there were better pics of the top tube.  Hard to tell if dusty or worn badly.  Silver rays, just like my canti Hudson had originally.  The person didn't know it was a Schwinn because I'm willing to bet there are no decals....just like both of my other Hudsons.

Great looking bike. Praying for more pics.


----------



## vincev

If you read the whole ad he explains why he cant get more pics,why its located where he doesnt live,explains that he sells jewelry,etc.


----------



## cyclingday

Djshakes said:


> I wish there were better pics of the top tube.  Hard to tell if dusty or worn badly.  Silver rays, just like my canti Hudson had originally.  The person didn't know it was a Schwinn because I'm willing to bet there are no decals....just like both of my other Hudsons.
> 
> I'm pretty sure my tan and brown jewel tank bike was originally badged a Hudson.
> It was re badged LaSalle by a former owner because the outline of the badge is the same and that lent itself to being able to be decaled with the Schwinn kit.
> I just left it the way I got it, because I can't be sure that is the case, but Ive always suspected that the two tone brown autocycles were from Hudsons Dept. store in Detroit.


----------



## frankster41

Seller said they did not see Schwinn on the bike anywhere.Wouldn't it still say Schwinn on the speedometer face?


----------



## Djshakes

frankster41 said:


> Seller said they did not see Schwinn on the bike anywhere.Wouldn't it still say Schwinn on the speedometer face?




It would on the face of speedo, bomb and rear reflector. However, Speedohead might be dusty, cloudy, or a clipper and maybe they didn't look that hard on the bomb.  Reflector is almost impossible to see if it is even there.  Clearly they have no clue what this bike is.


----------



## bobcycles

TheSaint said:


> Bob! Why are some of these Brown and Tans Hudson badged?
> It's like your infamous Bobcycles Canti with the Perfect Blackwalls.
> 
> I don't want to feed the original paint market and enjoy spending more on my cycads and other plants.




--------WEIRD!  Dunno on that........color of choice for that Dept Store in Detroit!  Maybe matched the 'Fall' fashion line of mens clothing.  Khaki was IN!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

It's a male seller selling it for his family.  He took those pics when he was back there and didn't figure it was worth much, just an old dusty bike.  It's legit.  I've spoken to him several times.


----------



## vincev

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> It's a male seller selling it for his family.  He took those pics when he was back there and didn't figure it was worth much, just an old dusty bike.  It's legit.  I've spoken to him several times.




You're right.If you read the write up he explains the sale .He has 100% feedback.Safe.


----------



## slick

Take one second....google Auto Cycle Bicycle. See what pops up? No clue what it is huh? Lots of photos of the same style bike. Hmmmm.... maybe its a Huffy? Or a Shelby????


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

Because of some poor photos, someone is going to end up with a killer brown/tan Hudson.


----------



## 56 Vette

Awesome bike! This one is pretty much in my backyard, but past my spending limit right now, lol. I'm about 30 minutes from Marion Ohio, if someone one here wants to and can arrange it with the seller, I would be more than willing to go there and get some better pics. I would even be willing to drop it off at Memory Lane for packaging if someone here won it, of course set up with Memory Lane beforehand, I wouldnt feel comfortable boxing this one up. If the seller does want to get ahold of me I can supply him my eBay information, cabe info, drivers license, and first born, just to have the opportunity to see it and help out. Saturday would be out though as I have my sons graduation party going on. Joe


----------



## rollfaster

I really hope a caber gets this important bike. I deserves the respect of being treated and cared for properly. Good luck guys. And I wish their was some better pics also.


----------



## Freqman1

I wish I could be a contender but I'm trying to buy another house right now so it just isn't in the cards. I'd be surprised of anything less than $10k on this one though. Good luck to those going after it. V/r Shawn


----------



## Djshakes

rollfaster said:


> I really hope a caber gets this important bike. I deserves the respect of being treated and cared for properly. Good luck guys. And I wish their was some better pics also.




It should part out nicely!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

Tim

Dibs on the tank and the rear fender.  Thx.


----------



## slick

Its just another Schwinn. These auto cycles pop up more often for sale then a Shelby Speedline Airflow.

Go team SHELBY!


----------



## walter branche

7,300 with  5 days to go , get your allowance out of the piggy bank ,   cash in that gold  pimp chain, I think this is going to take us to cycle school


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net

That bike is mine.  Moo whaaaa.  Some is going to pay a pretty penny for this one.


----------



## cyclingday

Just for a little inspiration.
This gives you an idea of what this bike will look like once it's all detailed.
Nothing gets the juices flowing like an uncirculated estate find Schwinn Autocycle Deluxe that looks to be in great original condition and isn't missing a thing.
Sorry Shelby guys!
It's just the way it is.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Wowowowow


----------



## Djshakes

cyclingday said:


> Just for a little inspiration.
> This gives you an idea of what this bike will look like once it's all detailed.
> Nothing gets the juices flowing like an uncirculated estate find Schwinn Autocycle Deluxe that looks to be in great original condition and isn't missing a thing.
> Sorry Shelby guys!
> It's just the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sell it to me Marty, I will turn it back into a Hudson and you can bid on the dusty pile of crap on ebay.


----------



## cyclingday

I'll give you first call if it ever needs a new home.
P.S. I just picked up a nice Hudson badge from Bicyclebones.
Just in case.


----------



## Djshakes

cyclingday said:


> I'll give you first call if it ever needs a new home.
> P.S. I just picked up a nice Hudson badge from Bicyclebones.
> Just in case.




Is the badge gold or silver? I feel like the repop ones were gold/brass.  All the OG ones I have seen are silver/chrome.


----------



## cyclingday

It's brass.
Looks too good to be true, so it probably is.
I've got an original AMC Flash that's very similar.
I'll take a look at it to see if it's silver or brass.

 It's a moot point now. I just talked to the second owner of the bike, and he said that it is a factory badged LaSalle.
Now that I think about it, the brown jewel tank from the Copake auction was badged, Henderson. So there goes the theory about Hudsons being the only two tone brown prewar Autocycles.


----------



## walter branche

8,250, 4 days 18 hours till auction end


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

I'm high bidder


----------



## rickyd

Big mistake posting that to the cabe I was gonna get it for a couple hundred!


----------



## WES PINCHOT

How about some guesses as what it will go for?


----------



## bentwoody66

12900.00 is my guess......what do I get if I get it right? I want an autographed picture with the new owner!!!!


----------



## Freqman1

bentwoody66 said:


> 1290.00 is my guess......what do I get if I get it right? I want an autographed picture with the new owner!!!!




Think you forgot a "0" Ken! V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Freqman1 said:


> Think you forgot a "0" Ken! V/r Shawn



Hahahaha


----------



## bentwoody66

Yes I did....correction is made.


----------



## ABC Services

Last one I saw in this color sold at copake in 2013 for 11,500.00 with a buyers premium of 18% + tax so that one was over $13,500.00


----------



## COB

If I can sell my Murray Monterey...


----------



## COB

and my house...


----------



## bikewhorder

I think the estimate was a tad off..
.http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...d=autocycle&lso=timeleftasc&pagenum=1&lang=En


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net

i think it will go for 15k plus, any bets? bet - will be for lunch or coffee ?


----------



## GTs58

brann.ty@verizon.net said:


> i think it will go for 15k plus, any bets? bet will be for lunch or coffee ?




Since this could easily be called a charity auction aiding a family's needs, it very well could reach that amount. Knowing your high bid is going to be used for a good purpose makes it easier for some to bid higher.


----------



## TheSaint

I can only imagine the sweet talk this guy is getting in his emails and phone calls from everyone pleading for him to sell the bike to them......

Do people promise their wives this is the last bike yet you have others just like this one? 

No one really understands the depth of depravity this hobby brings.....


----------



## Freqman1

As stupid as it would be I did briefly consider tapping the 401k! V/r Shawn


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

Seller told me he's received "100s of messages asking to end the auction and sell to them."  People turn into their worst form of themselves trying to snake a bike.  I'm glad he's sticking to letting it run its course.  We'll see what an unmolested jewel tank is truly worth.  I bought a Canti Autocycle literally the DAY before this one was listed.  If I bought this one, I'd be beheaded at home.  Someone is gonna end up with a KILLER bike.


----------



## Djshakes

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Seller told me he's received "100s of messages asking to end the auction and sell to them."  People turn into their worst form of themselves trying to snake a bike.  I'm glad he's sticking to letting it run its course.  We'll see what an unmolested jewel tank is truly worth.  I bought a Canti Autocycle literally the DAY before this one was listed.  If I bought this one, I'd be beheaded at home.  Someone is gonna end up with a KILLER bike.




Explain to her it is an investment that would earn more than a bank interest rate of 1% and you get to enjoy looking at it.


----------



## catfish

Djshakes said:


> Explain to her it is an investment that would earn more than a bank interest rate of 1% and you get to enjoy looking at it.




And it would be tax free!


----------



## walter branche

I write him and keep.him up to date, he knows to wait for the sniper convention -no more secrets in the biked world , once someone post anything , . I think it will go to someone who is buying themselves a prize , . you will not get this opportunity again for a long time,,walter branche


----------



## Djshakes

It's funny, bikes like this used to surface. Maybe not of this caliber but they surfaced.  Doesn't seem to happen anymore. With that said, I would love to own it. However, I don't know how crazy the bidding will get. I have my limits and a wife to answer to.


----------



## TheSaint

Rowan Atkinson bought a McLaren F1 for $837,000.00 in 1997, drove it regularly, wrecked it twice and just sold it for $12 million. Now that's recouping your investment. 

The legendary Bobcycles Canti with the Perfect Blackwalls was sold to a Bike Guy in NorCal for cash and mega parts horde making it worth a small fortune, I would bet the current owner did NOT pay anything close to what Bob got for it from this NorCal collector. What I'm saying is that the Bike Hobby can be fickle and people take losses on their acquisitions and not always get top dollar.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

That particular bike in the auction will not lose money.  I've been saying this for years to convince the female counterpart why I NEED it.  hahahahah


----------



## scrubbinrims

So much money with less than half of the bike visible...
Worth the risk to assume I guess.
Chris


----------



## jkent

What really surprises me and kind of ticks me off is that the seller/ sellers are not willing to work with people any more than they are. 
With a bike that they thought was not worth much money and people answering in the way of bids and emails asking for more information and they can't take 15-20 minutes out of a day to post better pictures and give more information. I tried to talk to the guy and he got really short with me and I was really trying to be a gentleman about it. He said why take the time out of his day to post anymore pictures or information as long as it is still getting bids. REALLY
That is how you handle yourself? At this point after talking to him, I could care less and it wouldn't matter to me if I had $20,000 to spend on a bike. I refuse to bid on this one. I will pass and wait for another bike to come along.
JKent


----------



## bikewhorder

Yeah im often guilty of letting my imagination fill in the blanks when I don't have enough information.  I'm usually disappointed with how optimistic my imagination is.


----------



## Boris

jkent said:


> I refuse to bid on this one.




I refuse to bid on this one as well


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

The guy seems pretty straightforward in his answers at the bottom of the listing. He's in CA, the bike is in OH and he doesn't know anything about bikes. He started it at $100 which backs that up. He said he will be in OH on June 16 so probably can stand in front of it then.


----------



## Djshakes

jkent said:


> What really surprises me and kind of ticks me off is that the seller/ sellers are not willing to work with people any more than they are.
> With a bike that they thought was not worth much money and people answering in the way of bids and emails asking for more information and they can't take 15-20 minutes out of a day to post better pictures and give more information. I tried to talk to the guy and he got really short with me and I was really trying to be a gentleman about it. He said why take the time out of his day to post anymore pictures or information as long as it is still getting bids. REALLY
> That is how you handle yourself? At this point after talking to him, I could care less and it wouldn't matter to me if I had $20,000 to spend on a bike. I refuse to bid on this one. I will pass and wait for another bike to come along.
> JKent




Good points, I would be skeptical as well and hesitant to bid. People should consider this carefully.


----------



## walter branche

stand by and watch what happens , bid or do not , no one cares , the bike already has the excitement , . the owner has been very nice to me , no problem , //.. if I was Bidding on the bike , I would fly into this town , with cash , and be ready to transact , when the auction is over ,..   I asked him to photograph each move of the bike , also do not clean it , He knows what is going on ,,   there are so many people asking questions ,it gets overwhelming , to answer everyone ,    ..if he started the bids at 100.00 yippie , look at it now , he knows- he has made more than 100.00 , also there will be a family celebration ,   just sit back and enjoy the show fact or fiction


----------



## kccomet

its been awhile since ive seen this much interest in a bike on ebay. it looks in great original condition at least what little you can see of it,and i would guess it must be the color driving the excitement. im not amazed at the price it is now....but wait, i think the bike will break the bank at the end. its pack mentality up to now,,, wait till the end. walters right i would pick this bike up and pay when i picked it up. after reading the sellers auction listing, he could easily have posted this bike buy it now 500 dollars then there would have been an uproar


----------



## jkent

Yippie!! I'm happy for you Walter. Maybe he should take that approach with everyone. He /they would probably have more bids than what they do. 
I never asked if anyone cared or not. Just felt others should be aware of the facts. 
You don't have to know the first thing about a bike to take better pictures than what they did. And the bidding alone should tell him it's not just some run of the mill bike as he thought. Therefore when you have 200 emails and they are all asking the same thing( better pictures and more information)
it's not that hard to take 15-20 minutes and post a few more pictures and even the pictures will explain the rest. 
I don't care if the bike is in the middle of Iraq someone with a camera had to be near the bike to take the pictures that are on there if the auction is real.
All I was asking him for was piece of mind on my end. And 2 lousy pictures that a 2 year old could take isn't enough piece of mind for me.
especially when he gets short with me when I ask for a few CURRENT pictures. Who knows, those pictures could have been taken 10 years ago. 
My wife doesn't know the first thing about any of the bicycles I have either but you can bet your ass that if I told her I had a bike sold for $15,000 if she could snap a few good pictures of it and post it on the internet, she would break her leggs trying to get the poop done. 
So yeah, I'm done now and I'm heading into the kitchen to pop some corn and take a seat and watch.
jkent


----------



## cyclingday

Djshakes said:


> Good points, I would be skeptical as well and hesitant to bid. People should consider this carefully.




Nice try, Tim.
I think the bidding up to this point speaks volumes about what people think of the condition of this bike.
But, there is always the real possibility that a lantern battery is still sitting inside that tank and the whole right side could be burned out.
I think the gamble is what makes this one a little more thrilling. At this point, I think more pictures will kind of spoil the fun. Ha Ha!


----------



## bikewhorder

Dave Marko said:


> I refuse to bid on this one as well




Way to take the moral high ground on this one Dave, I'm proud of you!


----------



## TheSaint

Be grateful Walter is talking to the Guy and don't be BENT the seller is overwhelmed and doesn't want to talk to you.  

Should be interesting, my bet is the rest of the bike looks as good as what we see in the picture. A well taken care of one owner bike. 
That's my guess.


----------



## Rust_Trader

cyclingday said:


> Nice try, Tim.
> I think the bidding up to this point speaks volumes about what people think of the condition of this bike.
> But, there is always the real possibility that a lantern battery is still sitting inside that tank and the whole right side could be burned out.
> I think the gamble is what makes this one a little more thrilling. At this point, I think more pictures will kind of spoil the fun. Ha Ha!





I'm with you Marty, very high chances that tank can be damaged. At least the bottom of it, hopefully we are wrong. What a beautiful bike...


----------



## aasmitty757

Per eBay's new rules, you would not be out of pocket any money if the tank is rotted out or your are not happy for just about any reason...seller pays return shipping also.


----------



## jkent

Not "Bent" At all. Just saying. I think if i got this much attention and people were willing to pay me THOUSANDS  of dollars for something I thought was only worth hundreds I would go out of my way to make sure people had the information they Need to make a honest offer/bid on my item. obviously they had time to post the Ebay listing and talk to people on the phone and answer an "overwhelming " amount of emails even if it was brief. some of that time could have been taken to post just a few more pictures. I mean honestly even the most incompetent person can add a few pictures to a current listing in a matter of what 5 minutes at best. if something isn't fishy with that then what is. 
jkent


----------



## frankster41

Get over it already!


----------



## Djshakes

jkent said:


> Not "Bent" At all. Just saying. I think if i got this much attention and people were willing to pay me THOUSANDS  of dollars for something I thought was only worth hundreds I would go out of my way to make sure people had the information they Need to make a honest offer/bid on my item. obviously they had time to post the Ebay listing and talk to people on the phone and answer an "overwhelming " amount of emails even if it was brief. some of that time could have been taken to post just a few more pictures. I mean honestly even the most incompetent person can add a few pictures to a current listing in a matter of what 5 minutes at best. if something isn't fishy with that then what is.
> jkent




So true!!!!!   Buyers beware!!!!


----------



## frankster41

My EZ Sniper is all locked and loaded.


----------



## jkent

frankster41 said:


> get over it already!





lol


----------



## vincev

9 pages of comments.Some very negative.How many serious bidders are there on these 9 pages.?lol


----------



## SirMike1983

I see prices like these and I'm glad I moved more toward working with lightweight roadsters. I consider $500 an "expensive" bike...

I hope this is a legitimate auction and that the seller's uncle benefits from this. My father-in-law became confined to a nursing home about 18 months ago... these are often costly places for a person and his family, only adding to the difficulty of the situation.


----------



## walter branche

3 days ,14 hours 9,052.00 , where is the party , ??


----------



## COB

I'm betting Walnut, CA...


----------



## cyclingday

One of my main criteria when buying a bike is to ask myself," If you ever thought you wanted one of these, is this is the one?"
If the answer to that question is yes, then the price is just what it takes. 
Fortunately for me, I was able to acquire that Jewel Tank Autocycle a couple of years ago from a very good friend. 
But, If I had not acquired that bike, then this bike would be that, " If you ever thought you wanted one of these?
I think I know a couple of guys for whom the answer to that question is a definite, yes!
So, Don't be afraid to spend the money now, because a year from now, it won't matter what it costs.
The bike will be one of the crown jewels of your collection, and you can rest assured that you will no longer be in the market for that particular model bicycle again.
That same friend who sold me the tan and brown Autocycle once told me, " Buy the best and sell the rest"
Those are words to live by.


----------



## 56 Vette

This one has gotten pretty serious. I know I'm newby to the bike world, but I can certainly appreciate what is for sale. That being said post #28 on Tuesday is honest and for real, I would be more than happy on someone else's behalf take a few hours out of my day to get some better pics, even if they don't end up on the bay. But it would be a potential buyer arranging it with the seller who would get in touch with me to schedule a time for me to meet someone there. That offer still includes delivery to Memory Lane for packaging, set up beforehand. I would be glad to help any way I can. Little over 3 days left, been watching this one! Joe


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Hope that wire basket isn't digging into the front of the tank!


----------



## TheSaint

It would be interesting to see how the potential buyers view these sacrosanct objects of America's fabled bicycle history.  

What draws you to these bikes, is the the rarity of a one of a kind survivor, or is the envy of fellow collectors or perhaps just the pure lust of having something no one else has?

I feel anyone who follows the cream of the crop of this period of America's finest bicycle manufacturing history should also be a student of industrial design and the history of  manufacturing from that Pre War era. 

I've seen fellow collectors know nothing about their bikes except , I like the color and it's cool....

There are a few who have thrown themselves into learning and reading everything about these bikes and more from that era.....

Which one are you?


----------



## cspecken

I'm in the running for the bike and plan on take it home with me!    I have the funds to do the deed and don't have to beg the wife to ok the purchase.


Go Michigan


----------



## kenny_hungus

*Kenny hungus and the ohio state buckeyes*



cspecken said:


> i'm in the running for the bike and plan on take it home with me!    I have the funds to do the deed and don't have to beg the wife to ok the purchase.
> 
> 
> Go michigan




listen your punk from michigan that auto-cycle is mine,you think jim harbaugh is gonna be your savior for the wolverines?we shall see,stay away from my bike and stick to your trike


----------



## catfish

A little of both.... I'm into learning as much as I can about what I collect. But sometimes it just comes down to, "I buy what I like".


----------



## catfish

cspecken said:


> I'm in the running for the bike and plan on take it home with me!    I have the funds to do the deed and don't have to beg the wife to ok the purchase.




Good luck to all who are going for it. I know many will be disappointed. But one person will be very happy.


----------



## cyclingday

catfish said:


> A little of both.... I'm into learning as much as I can about what I collect. But sometimes it just comes down to, "I buy what I like".




I'm the same way.
I tend to like the last model year of a bike, but for the most part the collectors tend to prefer the earliest first model years.
That's good for me, because the late models aren't as desireable so they tend to be more affordable.
But, the money is in what the hardcore collectors want.
The Elgin Robin is a perfect example. I prefer the late model, but most folks prefer the early one.

So you could say I just buy what I like regardless of what the market says I should buy.
This Autocycle is a case of where the last model year happens to have universal appeal and is highly sought after.


----------



## walter branche

JUST GOT MY ALLOWANCE , IF YOU ARE GOING AFTER THAT PIECE OF JUNK SCHWINN , PREPARE YOUR POCKET ,PURSE OR WALLET , a public service announcement


----------



## catfish

walter branche said:


> JUST GOT MY ALLOWANCE , IF YOU ARE GOING AFTER THAT PIECE OF JUNK SCHWINN , PREPARE YOUR POCKET ,PURSE OR WALLET , a public service announcement




Go Walter Go!   !!!!!   I hope you get it!


----------



## kccomet

just curious if anyone has laid eyes on this bike, actually put hands on it. there has to be some buyers close, or the heavy hitters would fly in to look at the bike


----------



## WES PINCHOT

Yes, that would be neat to fly in and see the bike!
I bet the blind bidding (based on listing photo only)  goes to 12 grand!
Auctions can bring out the money when the item is coveted!


----------



## walter branche

no one would be allowed to see the bike , it is being offered by the photos , i would fly in , win the auction ,collect the bike , .. I have already asked him to not touch it very much , please do not clean it , and try to photograph , its movement - i have bought many special machines with worse photos than this ,   ,,  everyone will know ,in a few more days .., I do not have a bunch of money , bike will sell for what it is worth , the day it is sold ,  ..  the price does not establish the price on all the bikes similar in the world


----------



## kccomet

ill take 8500 for this one, sorry its the only pic i have, and i prob wont be able to get back with anyone because i will be overwhelmed with the massive responses


----------



## catfish

kccomet said:


> ill take 8500 for this one, sorry its the only pic i have, and i prob wont be able to get back with anyone because i will be overwhelmed with the massive responses




PM, e-mail, text, smoke signal, telegam, snail mail, mental telepathy, Morse code, signal flare sent !!!!


----------



## cyclingday

kccomet said:


> ill take 8500 for this one, sorry its the only pic i have, and i prob wont be able to get back with anyone because i will be overwhelmed with the massive responses




That is a Mead Autocycle. I can tell by the photo. Not even in the same league as the bike in question.
How's that for a picture is worth a thousand words?
Just kidding of course.
But it just goes to show that you don't need a bunch of pictures to tell when something is truly special. The bike in this auction is truly special. The only thing that I asked of the seller, is if they could have someone move those waterskis!


----------



## kccomet

sorry catfish, id like to get back with you but im already overwhelmed with responses. ok im making light of this auction, and im sure some of you have talked to the guy through phone or email. i contacted him the first day of the auction and asked him to call me, im still waiting for the call, didnt ask him for a buy it now price, a hundred questions, just im interested call me. as walter said if i was to win the auction, i would pick the bike up and pay. that way you could really see what your buying, and if it wasnt what you were expecting just a negative feedback. im sure the seller has been overwhelmed, and after it hit a coup;e of thousand, when he thought it was worth nothing he prob doesnt care too much


----------



## kccomet

your right its just a mead, im taking it up to the thrift store to donate it as ive been informed thru massive response its not worth much


----------



## Madness7

Man, lots of whiners out there.


----------



## Djshakes

Madness7 said:


> Man, lots of whiners out there.




hahaha. Welcome to the bike hobby.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

walter branche said:


> no one would be allowed to see the bike , it is being offered by the photos , i would fly in , win the auction ,collect the bike , .. I have already asked him to not touch it very much , please do not clean it , and try to photograph , its movement - i have bought many special machines with worse photos than this ,   ,,  everyone will know ,in a few more days .., i do not have a bunch of money , bike will sell for what it is worth , the day it is sold ,  ..  The price does not establish the price on all the bikes similar in the world




The bike is in Ohio and the seller in California!
Will the seller give you the location in Ohio, so you can see the bike before
the auction ends?


----------



## frankster41

I think there is a saying that would apply here.
Empty barrels make the most noise.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

Bad news:  If a potential buyer is bidding $12k on this bike?  They're going to be merely a bidder that didn't win.


----------



## Djshakes

frankster41 said:


> I think there is a saying that would apply here.
> Empty barrels make the most noise.




Best post of the thread


----------



## kenny_hungus

*Twenty thousand*



djshakes said:


> best post of the thread




thats the number you would punch in at the last second to win.


----------



## scrubbinrims

About 30 minutes ago, North Carolina auction , one pic and BAMM!


----------



## Sped Man

Better yet, check out the original complete Wingbar for only $3200. That is a buy it now price.


----------



## Djshakes

kenny_hungus said:


> thats the number you would punch in at the last second to win.



And if two had that same idea the person that put the bid in first would own a $20K autocycle.  OUCH!


----------



## TheSaint

Djshakes said:


> And if two had that same idea the person that put the bid in first would own a $20K autocycle.  OUCH!




The potential for someone overpaying for this bike is huge! 
Say it gets $18,000.00, will you find another buyer at that price a year from now whenever you get tired of it? 

The only positive angle is everyone who's upset there aren't more pics and "say" they won't bid on it, only adds to the possibility that some won't gamble and some bidder might get the bike for a realistic value.


----------



## bentwoody66

True, well said


----------



## bikewhorder

scrubbinrims said:


> About 30 minutes ago, North Carolina auction , one pic and BAMM!
> View attachment 219707




What! where?  how much?


----------



## bikewhorder

TheSaint said:


> The potential for someone overpaying for this bike is huge!
> Say it gets $18,000.00, will you find another buyer at that price a year from now whenever you get tired of it?
> .




I don't even own the bike and I'm already tired of it.


----------



## bentwoody66

Chris is that Streamline in your collection now?[emoji12]


----------



## scrubbinrims

bikewhorder said:


> What! where?  how much?




26 times less than the current value of this bike.
I have a streamline already, this Firestone will be a flip...chainguard I am suspecting is a Columbia though.
Chris


----------



## walter branche

how you got the ss for so little $$$$$$ ??  i offered lots more , just to show , we are all in a strange  hobby , nothing is worth anything untill a transaction is completed , and then there is no representation of value , it was only a deal , just because someone buys anything for any price , it means nothing ,,  congrats on getting the bike , ,i will never get my hopes high again about anything , , i am numb and dumb , walter branche , needing medical attention


----------



## cyclingday

TheSaint said:


> The potential for someone overpaying for this bike is huge!
> Say it gets $18,000.00, will you find another buyer at that price a year from now whenever you get tired of it?
> 
> The only positive angle is everyone who's upset there aren't more pics and "say" they won't bid on it, only adds to the possibility that some won't gamble and some bidder might get the bike for a realistic value.




This isn't one of those bikes that you buy because you think you will sell it a year from now and make any money from it.
A big portion of its value is because it is uncirculated. Once its been through a collectors hands, its value will diminish somewhat.
It will never create the kind of buzz that it has with just one incomplete photograph.


----------



## COB

Just a thought...I have seen it written on here several times that the value of a bike is the sum of the value of it's parts. What would you guys place that dollar amount at on this bike? (I realize that there are other factors in play here but I am just curious.)


----------



## catfish

Six hours to go !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish

Down to two hours.....   Tick tock...... Bid bid bid!


----------



## bentwoody66

I think that the next few years are going to uncover many more like this. It's the end of an era, people didn't throw things away like today's society does.


----------



## catfish

I'm ready.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Anyone get more pics?


----------



## frankster41

catfish said:


> I'm ready.




That doesn't look like enough.


----------



## GTs58

frankster41 said:


> That doesn't look like enough.




Yah, I say that's about a grand so he's way short.


----------



## walter branche

25 minutes 9,700.00 , you bunch of wimpy bidders , better get to gettin


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

14 now


----------



## fordmike65

Jesus!:eek: Its only a freakin Schwinn!!!


Jk.


----------



## Djshakes

dumbasses can't wait till the end.


----------



## walter branche

14,500 .00 3 minutes ,final , 14,500.00


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

That's all she wrote


----------



## fordmike65

walter branche said:


> 14,500 .00 3 minutes ,to go





And that's where it stays...


----------



## bentwoody66

So who is it???????


----------



## bentwoody66

The suspense in killing me


----------



## mickeyc

HOLY CRAP!!!


Mike


----------



## rollfaster

Great bike like I said, and one REAL SERIOUS buyer!


----------



## Pistelpete

No just one dumb buyer with to much money


----------



## GTs58

Pistelpete said:


> No just one dumb buyer with to much money




Now how can you say that? What if the high bidder has no money and he walks away from the deal not paying? I've seen it happen more than once.


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net

That was not his highest bid of that bike. It stopped at 14500.00. I think if someone continued to bid, it would gone for more.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com

Still no idea who that is that bought it.  Weird.


----------



## cyclingday

brann.ty@verizon.net said:


> That was not his highest bid of that bike. It stopped at 14500.00. I think if someone continued to bid, it would gone for more.




 I agree.
$14,500 was all it took to surpass the underbidder. As for being dumb with too much money, you just showed who is dumb without any money. Go buy another uncirculated brown and tan reverse paint fendered 1938 Schwinn Autocycle in all original condition.
 Come on, go do it. I'll bet you could search for years and years before you find another one like this.
I say well done to the buyer! You should be proud of your newest acquisition. Your Autocycle will rank with the best of the best.
Congratulations!


----------



## Djshakes

The mother and her jewels will return home to be with the father and the son.


----------



## cyclingday

Djshakes said:


> The mother and her jewels will return home to be with the father and the son.




That sounds like somebody is getting ready for a trip to Marion, Ohio.


----------



## invesions

I really thought it might hit over $15k... Nonetheless, excited to see that bike go to a good home vs. stuck in a shed as it had been. 

Hopefully the new owner will share some pictures of it!


----------



## walter branche

well written and said , people need to get back in cycling school ,a fine machine , not to be seen again in a very long time ,


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Can't wait to see it up close


----------



## WES PINCHOT

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=301656219744&showauto=true
LOOK AT THE TWO BIDDERS CHASING THE AUTOCYCLE FOR THE LAST FIVE GRAND!
DOES ANYONE KNOW THOSE BIDDERS?
OR WHO WON IT?


----------



## bikewhorder

Pistelpete said:


> No just one dumb buyer with to much money




 I'm afraid you're wrong sir. Dave Marko already stated that he would not be bidding in this auction.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Pistelpete said:


> No just one dumb buyer with to much money



Meh....I'd say one lucky son of a bitch in schwinn land just nailed an awesome one of a kind rare as hell bike that will be the envy of everyone once it's cleaned up.. ....It's not like true original owner two tone reverse super deluxe jewel tank autocycles badged Hudson pop up every day.... poop with better pictures this thing could have gone higher....


----------



## WES PINCHOT

Congrats to the winner!


----------



## TheSaint

Perhaps the Guy in San Diego will get some sleep now?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

TheSaint said:


> Perhaps the Guy in San Diego will get some sleep now?



Hahahaha....


----------



## willswares1220

Man, the early bikes I could buy with all that $$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!!!! unreal~~~~~~


----------



## Djshakes

willswares1220 said:


> Man, the early bikes I could buy with all that $$$$$$$$$$$$$!!!!!! unreal~~~~~~




Balloon guys say the same thing when they see the price of BMX stuff.


----------



## aasmitty757

TheSaint said:


> Perhaps the Guy in San Diego will get some sleep now?




Not until it is safe at home in his collection.


----------



## bikesnbuses

Just finally saw the auction..WOW!GREAT bike!!Congrats to BOTH sides!!


----------



## bikesnbuses

Djshakes said:


> Balloon guys say the same thing when they see the price of BMX stuff.




Ditto!!


----------



## Kickstand3

Brought $14,500. Wow


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK

Woow who ever won that got a hell of a deal on it!!


----------



## scrubbinrims

I wish I was stupid enough to have made the purchase...big difference between being stupid and being able.
I suppose there are some stupid folks out there with 14,500 discretionary income, but not many.
This bike and process are now a legend and I almost didn't believe my eyes when first saw the auction listing and I can't say that very often.
Smart buy. Once in a lifetime buy.
Chris


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

15 grand today.....well guess how much it will be 15 years from now? Lol...


----------



## bikiba

i just showed my wife the pic from ebay and asked her how much she thinks it sold for... she said in her staten island accent "i dont know... ah hundred dollahs?"  

i told her i was posting it here


----------



## Dale Alan

bikiba said:


> i just showed my wife the pic from ebay and asked her how much she thinks it sold for... she said in her staten island accent "i dont know... ah hundred dollahs?"
> 
> i told her i was posting it here




I showed my wife also and showed her all the banter on this thread,her reply..." You can be anybody you want on the internet" . Maybe she gets this hobby after all?


----------



## frankster41

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> 15 grand today.....well guess how much it will be 15 years from now? Lol...




Today's high prices are tomorrow's bargains!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Let's talk about that girls Huffman that sold for 3500.... or is it a boys bike yet?...


----------



## murray man

I see it sold for $14.500 WOW!!


----------



## scrubbinrims

Ever been to an auction and the audience starts to clap spontaneously when a high bidder steps up big?
Should be more of that here.
Chris


----------



## militarymonark

who bought it?


----------



## Greg M.

Djshakes said:


> Balloon guys say the same thing when they see the price of BMX stuff.




Amen to that. 
Funny. Balloon guys were always blown away by the Sting-Ray prices and we are all blown away by BMX pricing. In that world, this is a freaking steal. 

Great bike. Congrats.

I do hope you share it here even though you are bound to ruffle some feathers, but that's always good reading!

Greg M.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Let's talk about that girls Huffman that sold for 3500.... or is it a boys bike yet?...




fortunately the right guy got that one, and it will be restored as a girls bike and will sit next to it's male counterpart.


----------



## Djshakes

Bike cleaned up nicely.  I had the shippers try to preserve as much dust as they could.  Man, it was dusty.   Has a steel bomb like my other Hudson.  Scrubbed the whitewalls and chrome.  Rack top and top of guard are a little weak like always but no major concerns. Tank is solid with surface rust.  I changed out the valve stem covers so I'm sure the originality police will poope in their pants....the horror.  Paint is solid and I am very happy.  Pinstripping is very nice, appears stronger in the pics, probably because the flash.  They aren't as white in person.  Some rust and purple hewing on the rear chain stays but nothing major.  No decals like my other hudson. 



View attachment 222638


----------



## fordmike65

F-ing AMAZING!!!! Glad it made it to it's new home safely.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

fordmike65 said:


> F-ing AMAZING!!!! Glad it made it to it's new home safely.



Come to the dark side Mike


----------



## Dave K

Wow the bike is in amazing condition!!!!!   Glad it all worked out.


----------



## mrg

the bike looks great but did I miss the pics before it was hung up, I'm getting dizzy looking at it upside down, I guess just like the ebay pics, this bike just doesn't want to be photographed but still looks great from what I can see.


----------



## Dale Alan

Is that where the bike will spend all it's time ?


----------



## Djshakes

Sorry,  my camera phone is crap.  I took a side shot when it wasn't hanging but it was blurry.  I just tried taking these two but because it is dark in rafters the pics are grainy.  I want to pull all three down and photo graph together. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster

Please do. I really want to see more of that bike. The others will be nice to see as well.


----------



## Freqman1

Ssssuuwhheeet! I can't wait to see some detail shots. From what I can tell though it looks like the drive side axle adjuster is 2 turns more than the non-drive side. Did Schwinn do that at the factory? V/r Shawn


----------



## frankster41

I like the little Green Bay Packer helmet lights hanging with it.
"Go Pack Go"


----------



## scrubbinrims

Looks like you rolled the dice and beat the house!
Nice to see the right side was on par with the outstanding left side...fantastic bike.
Chris


----------



## Djshakes

I'll get better pics once I get the siess lights on it!!!


----------



## looneymatthew

*Congratulations*

You cant win unless you play.
         "Winning"!
Nice Work T
glad to see it ended up in SoCal
cant wait to see it at a event locally
hopefully you got some history
on the bike since the previous owner is 
still around. 
I always enjoy the back stories.  That is always one of the best parts of the search. The stories

Thanks for Sharing your pursuit of this unicorn . Way to step up. 

Looney






QUOTE=Djshakes;468062]I'll get better pics once I get the siess lights on it!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## cyclingday

Ahh!
It's great to finally see the right side of that bike.
Bravo! Tim.
It looks every bit of fantastic that we all were hoping it would be.


----------

